# new episode



## socaltreeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Why everytime im watching ax men I wanna hurry up and go to work haha but different story. At 3three in the morning gotta love the show but I don't like s&s logging it takes real logging out of the show but u gotta love shelbys crazy days and s&s need family theropy haha


----------



## Wolfcsm (Mar 5, 2012)

socaltreeman said:


> Why everytime im watching ax men I wanna hurry up and go to work haha but different story. At 3three in the morning gotta love the show but I don't like s&s logging it takes real logging out of the show but u gotta love shelbys crazy days and s&s need family theropy haha



Looked from the previews that S&S was going to try just that.

What about that big sky car on that little yarder?

Hal


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 5, 2012)

I have never been around Sky-Line logging, but that Sky Car seemed awful big?
It would take a very big log to stall out.
Did you notice that it was still running when Dave got there


----------

